# Stimulating Breeding in pumilio



## MrGerbik (Dec 18, 2006)

Was wonderin what other people do to stimulate breeding. I have a suspected trio of El Dorado, and my male calls like crazy. One of the "females" is looking pretty chunky but i never see any egg deposits. She could just be fat but i figured by now i would get some sort of breeding activity. 

My temps during the day are 79-80 (i was told by Marcus from SNDF 80 is a good temp for them, and they are from him) with a drop to around 73-75 at night. My humidity ranges from 75-100 but usually hovers around high 70s to low 80s. I have 4 broms and 2 film canisters in there as well and it is heavily planted.

Is there a spraying routine to simulate a rainy season or anything along those lines that you guys might do?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've had luck decreasing the number of times I misted for a couple weeks, then misting 2-3 times a day, accompanied with more frequent feedings. I like to think of it as the "Life is good, let's make some babies" strategy.


----------



## MrGerbik (Dec 18, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> I've had luck decreasing the number of times I misted for a couple weeks, then misting 2-3 times a day, accompanied with more frequent feedings. I like to think of it as the "Life is good, let's make some babies" strategy.


How many times are you spraying on the decrease? once a day or skipping days?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I spray every 2-3 days on the decrease, but that's in a mostly sealed 18x18x24 exo terra. It's going to vary depending on ventilation. I also make sure that there are film canisters and broms that retain water, so the frogs are not in danger of drying out.


----------



## MrGerbik (Dec 18, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> I spray every 2-3 days on the decrease, but that's in a mostly sealed 18x18x24 exo terra. It's going to vary depending on ventilation. I also make sure that there are film canisters and broms that retain water, so the frogs are not in danger of drying out.


That is actually exactly what i have except instead of sealed i have a small strip up front on the mesh top open for ventilation. I'll def give it a try


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

I would separate the three frogs. The male that is calling may be the dominate male of the three frogs, and the other two frogs may not be females (unless of course you've seen them call too). I had this problem with a trio of basti's. I knew one of them was def a male because he called all the time. I did not know the sex of the other two frogs, but I assumed they were female because they were FAT! and I never saw them call. I put the two (assumed females) frogs into separate tanks, and within a few days both of them began to call. That's why there was never any courting. 
Just a suggestion. Plus, if there is a female in the bunch, separating them out for a few weeks may stimulate the female to be receptive when you re-introduce her to the male.


----------



## MrGerbik (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought about this too. My only problem is there seems to be breeding behavior going on from my male. For example. He will be on a piece of wood that goes up the side of my tank. At the top is a large brom. When the "female" comes he begins to call (or sometimes she comes because of his call) and he will start his way up to the brom until he is sitting on a leaf. O nly problem is the "females" follow or seem disinterested.

I'm gonna try the limited mistings first then if not i will seperate them out and see what goes on


----------

